# Thanks for hard work at Stratford



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Jean and Dave and all the hard work put in by everyone to ensure the Stratford Show Rally was a success - what a wonderful weekend - perfect weather and good company. See you at Copt Oak - can't wait!!  

Sundial
J & T


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks Jean and Terry,lovely to see you both again and glad you are home safe and sound.

Well there weren't that many of us this time 15 but did we have agreat time,thanks to you all for coming......well once we had sorted the grass and water out got the gazebo up thanks for all your help Juggler258 Neil & Denise,it was really nice to meet you and your girls,we walked along the river into Stratford had had the day there before the gang arrived,then had a lovely evening with Neil and Denise.

Friday the sun shone and it must have inspired some because in the morning Yeti,Dave & Sandra brought a new Winnebago,that they had no intention of doing,think they said they came to the show to buy a few bits for their van,they ended up with a new van for the few bits,hope you get it all sorted and by the afternoon LadyJ John & Jacquie were the proud owners of a new Autocruise Starblazer....congrates to you both...knew they would get you soon Jac. :lol: ...had a relaxing night having a drink and a chat in the evenings till well past midnight.Star Spangled Banner,Damondunc and Chris came over it was great to meet you both and thankyou so much for coming over on Saturday to have a look at our invertor,my worst nightmare happened when it wouldn't work and i could not dry my hair...thanks for letting me use yours Starline,Glen & Kim.

Enodreven,Brian & Barbara,suggested we have a communial barbi on Sat it was a beautiful day so we all dug deep in our fridges and just had the most fantastic barbie in the evening,thankyou all for making it such a great night and RobMD,Beryl and Rob for doing all the washing up,Lesbro,Lesley & Joe for your tables,lovely to meet you and everyone that provided the fabulous food,Glen,Dave,Brian for cooking it all so well it was nice to meet Martin and Geraldine from Ireland,who have been on the site for awhile but are going to subscribe when they get back,they have recently brought a Georgie Boy their first motorhome,it was a good job olley.Ian and Sue were on hand to give them some advice,bottle of wine and they were soon best of friends,sorry i didn't get to say goodbye to you both this afternoon Ian & Sue it was really nice to meet you both.

Great to see again what seem like old friends now camoyboy,Glen432,RobMD,Sundial,Starline,GypsyRose,LadyJ.....and lastly Ianhibs,Ian it was just a pleasure to meet you,your new van is lovely sorry we didn't get to meet your wife,but please let her know that i did try to keep an eye on you for her,hope you get all the jobs done on your van and please let us know if the table modification is as good as it sounds.

Missed the two that didn't make it and Richard & Mary of course will see you both at Copt Oak i hope.

Once again thanks to everyone for a really super week and look forward to Copt Oak on the 14 June......will put some pics on later in rally section.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Dave and Jean for another great weekend, keep them coming.
The excellent weather and the friendly people really made this rally.

Regards
Phil & Jan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Well what a smashing weekend at Stratford told you all I'd ordered the sunshine fingers crossed for Lincoln now :lol: Thanks to Jean & Dave for all the hard work and for other things as well Jean will know what :wink: Was loverly to meet all the new ones and also catch up with some old ones. Great to meet Martin & Gereldine all the way from Ireland in their Georgieboy RV he has been lurking on the site for sometime, now hes going to subscribe and hes bought a pennant :lol: so we will have the flag flying in Ireland now. Chrisgog popped over for a natter and very kindly gave me a waste hose extention nice to meet you book with us next time all welcome friends as well. I have now got a terrible sore throat through all the nattering I did over the weekend must learn to keep me mouth shut at these get togethers :roll: Thanks to who ever it was that left 2 bottles of red wine on the table its in the van for the next session Copt Oak hopefully if we have got the van in time.
See you all soon I hope,

Jacquie


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, everyone

nice weekend, if we are around we will try to meet up with you, we are staying at Unity Farm in Burnham for 3 days as it was a show special deal seems like a really nice site and there is entertainment every night for the next 10 days at £7.50/night or £60 if you book the 10 days a good deal?? i think

just thought it may be nice to have a raffle at the next meet and perhaps we could all club together to by a large BBQ ?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian & Barbara,

As to large BBQ,s its the carting about of all this equipment the tent weighs quite a bit and the banner and flag as well, poor Jeans Hymer nearly hits the ground with it all also having somewhere to put it all is a problem. If anyone has a large BBQ and wants to bring it along when they come to the rallies it would be very useful,

We are usually at Unity this week and its a jolly good bargain the show offer hope the weather last for you both.

Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No need for me to tell Jean and Dave how much we enjoyed it is there?!! :lol: Thanks for everything anyway!! Barbeque was wonderful and the company too! Our two yorkies are still remembering it all with fondness!!! They had the time of their lives there!!


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Brian & Barbara,
> 
> As to large BBQ,s its the carting about of all this equipment the tent weighs quite a bit and the banner and flag as well, poor Jeans Hymer nearly hits the ground with it all also having somewhere to put it all is a problem. If anyone has a large BBQ and wants to bring it along when they come to the rallies it would be very useful,
> 
> ...


Hi, Jacquie

theres plenty of room and you said its only a couple of hours from you?? we may stay on if Barbs brother is OK and the weather looks like its going to hold

if you do make it we are on the yellow field definitely until Thursday

|Brian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian, 


Sorry can't make it we did think about it but decided to make a start on sorting van out for change over next Wednesday. You would not beleive the stuff we have got in there, its going to take me all week just to box it all up ready to sling in the new one, then off to Copt Oak for a few days to try it out. Trust us to pick the hottest week of the year to be stuck at home  


Jacquie


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Stratford*

Well - I've finally arrived home and Stratford seems ages ago. I tell you what, this travelling becomes quite addictive.

Anyway, it was interesting, to say the least, to meet you all at the show and I picked up loads of good ideas. Particular thanks are due to Dave and Jean for their kind welcome and all their hard work in putting it all together.

For anyone that is interested I've come back broke of course but with some "improvements" to the van. I left Stratford having had the the Gaslow system fitted and went to Paul Harrison who fitted the Abus lock system to the caravan door plus two Chubbs to the cab door. I then went into Birmingham and arranged with Conrad Anderson to have the Waeco air con fitted at a later date (he's got a special offer on). Then onwards and upwards to Peter Hambilton at Preston who did the bar table conversion for me. It's brilliant (see below). I know Dave thought it was expensive but it's not just a question of cutting the table - it's a lot more complicated. And, of course, just for good luck, I had two batteries fitted plus a Battery Master. If anyone has a Hymer, I would strongly recommend Peter. Apart from doing a really good job he has the advantage, not given to many, of actually understanding the vehicles.










By the way - I've got some pictures taken at the show. What do I do with them?

Best wishes to all and thanks for arranging the weather.

Ian


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Glad to hear you got all you bits and bobs sorted as to piccys add them to the Photo gallery under the heading Rallies-: Stratford. Table looks smashing.


Jacquie


----------

